# Can I overclock my computer



## Danxx25 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey I would read all the other threads to get my imformation but I feel my computer could be different and I could get lost coping their ways so new thread for me is a must =p.

OP: Windows xp Home sp3 32bit
Mobo: ASUS P5N73-AM
Pro: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @2.40GHz 2.40GHz
External Clock 266 MHz
Max Speed 3800 MHz
Current Speed 2133 Mhz
RAM: 4 GB RAM running 3.25GB of RAM
Graphic card: Nvidia GeForce 9600 GSO 768MB
Current Display Mode: 1680 x 1050 (60Hz)
Power supply 450W with Fan
Directx 9

Computer case: ICute with big fan at front standard size at side door and back of the case

I'm sure I've gave you more then enough details all I want to know can I overclock and how can I overclock? ray:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can overclock any cpu but some manufacturers like dell lock the bios so you can't.

You could overclock your cpu but first I would suggest getting a better power supply as overclocking uses more voltages so you need a quality PSU I would recommend corsair TH series and Seasonic any model I would also suggest you go for atleast 650w too.

Second you are going to need a good cpu cooler, read some reviews to determin which one you want but the zalman 9700 is a good choice.

Third read the thread at the top of the overclocking forum called if you are new to overclocking read here for starters. It will tell you how to overclock

If you get stuck post back and I will try and help or one of the other members will.


----------



## Danxx25 (Aug 27, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> you can overclock any cpu but some manufacturers like dell lock the bios so you can't.
> 
> You could overclock your cpu but first I would suggest getting a better power supply as overclocking uses more voltages so you need a quality PSU I would recommend corsair TH series and Seasonic any model I would also suggest you go for atleast 650w too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info I will go see some prices now =)

I've seen Corsair 850W TX Series PSU -140mm Fan for £105
Zalman CNPS 9700 for under £45


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Danxx25 said:


> Thanks for the info I will go see some prices now =)
> 
> I've seen Corsair 850W TX Series PSU -140mm Fan for £105
> Zalman CNPS 9700 for under £45


Those should do you fine


----------



## karkate (Aug 4, 2009)

Mabey its best not to mention where to find overclocking software to a new-b before they do some research first. they should be abel to find it while they are learning. i would hate to see some newb overclock his moms pc to the oint it burns on an acount that he had no idea what he was doing.

I really appreciate with this forum.

Thank you.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

karkate said:


> Mabey its best not to mention where to find overclocking software to a new-b before they do some research first. they should be abel to find it while they are learning. i would hate to see some newb overclock his moms pc to the oint it burns on an acount that he had no idea what he was doing.
> 
> I really appreciate with this forum.
> 
> Thank you.


I never mentioned any overclocking software and I never would because overclocking is best done through the bios. Overclocking software isn't very good and can do more damage to your computer than manually doing it.


----------



## Danxx25 (Aug 27, 2009)

karkate said:


> Mabey its best not to mention where to find overclocking software to a new-b before they do some research first. they should be abel to find it while they are learning. i would hate to see some newb overclock his moms pc to the oint it burns on an acount that he had no idea what he was doing.
> 
> I really appreciate with this forum.
> 
> Thank you.


I didn't like comment you said who are you to judge my abilities and I'm a lot smarter then I may seem everyone needs info at some point and info is apart of learning :tongue:


----------

